# Sky....feeling the heat?



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

I do hope so.

I'm sure this applies to many of you, got a letter from Sky today offering me a free connect box (may take 3 months to arrive though:doublesho).

In the past few minutes a phonecall offering me the sports pack reduced from £22 to £13 for the next 24 months. Told the guy I would think about it but also thinking about getting BT Broadband so I can watch some footy free! He didn't respond to that, hopefully that's the response they are getting from the majority of customers who have been paying too much for too long.....well done BT.:thumb:


----------



## hoikey (Mar 9, 2011)

I got offered sports for a quid a month for 6 months today lol.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

hoikey said:


> I got offered sports for a quid a month for 6 months today lol.


Blimey, I'd have some of that!


----------



## hoikey (Mar 9, 2011)

When I rang yesterday the best they could do was 14 quid


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

The cost of Sky TV has got too high and the quality has got worse. 

Most channels are showing repeats every night for programmes that are so outdated. 

Sky have been paying over the odds for things for years. I've never understood why they pay so much for football rights when there is little competition for them.


----------



## Benn (Aug 22, 2007)

But the box is crap.

I have HD+ and can connect that to the BB to use that service, so why do i need a box?
They offered me one and i asked just that... She couldn't tell me why.

Its a prize in one hand and a sap in the other...


----------



## hoikey (Mar 9, 2011)

I dont get what ypur saying. Why would you not need a box?


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

I got our internet/tv and phone from sky for the new house....beat them up over the phone and got the whole lot for £42 a month, all the HD channels plus all the Movie channels free for 1 year!


----------



## Benn (Aug 22, 2007)

hoikey said:


> I dont get what ypur saying. Why would you not need a box?


Cause as long as you have a newer sky box (i beileve at + box and all HD boxes) can be connected straight to the internet to use the interactive stuff.
The box they are offering for free/£10 just does that same job... well from what i read anyway..


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Just off the subject i went over to virgin last month,having given sky one months notice that i was leaving them,had the usual sorry that you're leaving bumf and acknowledgement letters through of the termination of service.
Yesterday had a letter come through that i was still on their broadband and telephone service,spent nearly 40 minutes on the phone being passed pillar to post explaining that i ceased to be a sky customer from the beginning of last month and could they reimburse the monies that were debited from my account and no more money debited it seemed i was banging my head against a brick wall,even telling them virgin notified sky that they were now the new providers and all the necessaries that go along with transferring over to virgin.
I even told them how wrong it was for them debiting my account which in my opinion is nothing short of theft and informed them that i was going to the bank and cancelling any direct debit associated with sky,after a heated argument and their refusal to reimburse my account or put me through to a higher authority,i read out the acknowledgement letter only to find the agent getting of his high horse,i was promised a full refund within three/five days and no more money was going to be asked for,for a service not asked for or a contract entered into.
I say poor show sky get you're house in order,had it gone to court i'd imagine they'd be made a laughing stock 
sorry for the rant :thumb:


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

hoikey said:


> When I rang yesterday the best they could do was 14 quid


best time to ring sky is the weekend , well it his for mother inlaw when shes on the case. Many a time the GF has spoke her mum has received offers or like some have said , £1 a month deals!


----------



## hoikey (Mar 9, 2011)

Benn said:


> Cause as long as you have a newer sky box (i beileve at + box and all HD boxes) can be connected straight to the internet to use the interactive stuff.
> The box they are offering for free/£10 just does that same job... well from what i read anyway..


I still have no idea. The box and viewing card let you watxh the channels you pay for and connecting to the router lets you get on demand. You only get the channels you pay for from on demand so I still dont get how the box is pointless. I may be missing something though


----------



## hoikey (Mar 9, 2011)

slineclean said:


> best time to ring sky is the weekend , well it his for mother inlaw when shes on the case. Many a time the GF has spoke her mum has received offers or like some have said , £1 a month deals!


Tried that. They didnt offer me anything


----------



## vroomtshh (Nov 23, 2009)

hoikey said:


> I still have no idea. The box and viewing card let you watxh the channels you pay for and connecting to the router lets you get on demand. You only get the channels you pay for from on demand so I still dont get how the box is pointless. I may be missing something though


You plug a network cable from your sky box into your existing router and you'll get on demand. No need for any box. So your getting a free box that you don't need


----------



## Saj (Dec 24, 2012)

No isnt the box for those who dont have the sky box next to the router, so the extra box allows the sky box to connect to the router wirelessly?


----------



## Saj (Dec 24, 2012)

this:

?

http://www.sky.com/products/kit/wireless-connector/


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

What is this thread about? you should all have sold your TV's by now and spend every spare waking minute detailing! :lol::lol::lol:

Ben


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

SBM said:


> What is this thread about? you should all have sold your TV's by now and spend every spare waking minute detailing! :lol::lol::lol:
> 
> Ben


I asked the original question Ben and shocking as it maybe I watch more tv than time spent detailing.:thumb:


----------



## InfinityLoop (Feb 11, 2013)

I got the stupid little letter in this week!

Free gift for you for being a nice customer blah blah blah
Go to sky.com/yourgift

Went to it.. and I'm unable to register LOL
I have to have met 3 conditions
1) got the letter - check
2) never have connected to the service before (nope never had an ethernet nor telephone cable connected to my Sky box since it is so far away to)
3) Have a compatible box - check I have a 2TB HD+ 3D Ready box...

So phoned and complained and they couldn't help...
Offered me the free connector if I took out movies at £16pcm extra!!!
Already pay £65+ month to Sky!  pft


----------



## NMH (Apr 25, 2012)

As an o2 Broadband customer who are now owned by sky, I got an offer of:- 
broadband unlimited
sky entertainment+ 
sky+ hd box
phone line with sky talk weekend 

£14.50 per month. :thumb:


----------



## Johnny_B (Feb 3, 2013)

i have bt and each month its 42 pound which includes bt vision (all your freeview channels + additional 18 channels like bbc 1 2 and channel 4 HD and discovery/history/mtv/nat geo/british eurosport 1 &2.. just to name a few) and of course bt sport also in HD the phone is Unlimited calls to UK landlines at any time..inclusive calls to 0845 and 0870 numbers at any time and the internet is..

Up to 76Mb download speed which we get is about 70mb as we live straight across from the exchange 
Up to 19Mb upload speed get actually about 16mb
Email anti-virus and parental controls
Unlimited WiFi minutes

Pretty decent package i think


----------



## hoikey (Mar 9, 2011)

Saj said:


> this:
> 
> ?
> 
> http://www.sky.com/products/kit/wireless-connector/


Aaaahhhhhhh now I get it. Thats just a wireless adaptor yeah. I thought by box we were on about the sky box lol


----------



## BigJimmyBovine (Jan 23, 2012)

Only letter I have had from Sky is to tell me that prices are going up. They haven't even sent anything about a home move I requested a week ago. 

Was seriously considering leaving them anyway as there is never anything good on. I doubt I'll get any retention offers either, when I rang last year to cancel the sports package they'd cancelled it and got me off the phone within about 30 seconds


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

NMH said:


> As an o2 Broadband customer who are now owned by sky, I got an offer of:-
> broadband unlimited
> sky entertainment+
> sky+ hd box
> ...


What!?

I've just bought the same package and i'm an existing o2 customer also (contract phone).

I'm paying double that.

I can cancel it due to the 30 day cooling off period.

Where/how did you get this deal?


----------



## NMH (Apr 25, 2012)

rf860 said:


> What!?
> 
> I've just bought the same package and i'm an existing o2 customer also (contract phone).
> 
> ...


Its because sky are taking over o2 BB and its an incentive to switch over sooner. I don't think you can get it if you just have a mobile contract. I received a letter.

Its an amazing deal. TV being installed on Monday:thumb:


----------



## Paul_W (Feb 11, 2006)

The only letters we get from sky are about subscription price rises. If they offered us the sports pack at all I wouldn't take it. We only watch F1 are we get the F1 channel included with the HD pack. I wouldn't be surprised if they stopped that next year since it's already not included for new customers. Who would subscribe to an entire package of sports channels just to watch the 10 races a year that aren't live on the BBC?


----------



## Xploit (Nov 16, 2011)

What do people expect to view on Virgin and BT that's new and fandangled that Sky don't have lol?

On Virgin you don't get nearly as many HD channels, especially sports...

BT, 12 premiership games... great!


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

Paul_W said:


> ... We only watch F1 are we get the F1 channel included with the HD pack. I wouldn't be surprised if they stopped that next year since it's already not included for new customers. Who would subscribe to an entire package of sports channels just to watch the 10 races a year that aren't live on the BBC?


As you say, F1 is now part of Sports, not HD package, I got told this when I phoned up recently, doesn't worry me as I like the sports channels, but as you say, I can see them alienating a few customers who are looking just for the F1.


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

They rang us a few months ago and asked why we didn't have movies & sports, OH told them he didn't think it was worth us having for the price so they offered them for £10 p, month for 6 months. That's ending soon so he's got to ring up and cancel them, we're getting BT Sports for free and as they actually show conference matches that's all I'm bothered about - he can go to the pub or his parents to watch Liverpool if he wants.


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

So what do you need to get the BT sports package, any pointers to any info


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Beancounter said:


> So what do you need to get the BT sports package, any pointers to any info


We were looking to change broadband providers anyway so their offer of free BT Sports (I think it's for a year?) swayed our decision.

http://www.bt.com/sport/


----------



## Xploit (Nov 16, 2011)

Natalie said:


> They rang us a few months ago and asked why we didn't have movies & sports, OH told them he didn't think it was worth us having for the price so they offered them for £10 p, month for 6 months. That's ending soon so he's got to ring up and cancel them, we're getting BT Sports for free and as they actually show conference matches that's all I'm bothered about - he can go to the pub or his parents to watch Liverpool if he wants.


Its not actually free though is it? You still pay PCM under contact.


----------



## Benn (Aug 22, 2007)

vroomtshh said:


> You plug a network cable from your sky box into your existing router and you'll get on demand. No need for any box. So your getting a free box that you don't need


Yes, better explained than i did.


----------



## 306chris (Jan 27, 2007)

NMH said:


> As an o2 Broadband customer who are now owned by sky, I got an offer of:-
> broadband unlimited
> sky entertainment+
> sky+ hd box
> ...


I was in the same boat, wanted to leave and they offered

Sky fibre (40mbps) for £10 a month 
phone line with sky talk weekend £14.50

& the sweetner - 25% off my sky tv a month for a year.

Ony had the fibre in a week and I have been quite impressed so far.


----------

